

Driigo. A fast new homepage. - wd6401
http://www.driigo.net

======
PythonDeveloper
LOL.. page doesn't load. That IS fast.

Error 105 (net::ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED): Unable to resolve the server's DNS
address.

